# Copy Data from One sheet to another based on the condition column



## AlexRub (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi, I need help, please.
I saw a few options but nothing worked so far. 
My problem is this:
I work with two sheets on the same file, "RawData" and "FinalData"
RawData is summarized data from PowerBI and it varies in the number of rows.
I added a column on that sheet with a condition, with Copy / NoCopy.
All I need is to copy all the rows from RawData to Final that has the 'Copy ' condition (without the condition of course)
Can you please assist?


----------



## etaf (Dec 20, 2022)

as you have 365 how about
=filter ( range , column with Copy/nocopy = "Copy")

=filter (Rawdata!A1:Z20000 , rwdata!Z1:Z20000="copy")

Book3ABCDEZ11B11B11copy23B33B33copy300000copySheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaA1:Z3A1=FILTER(Rawdata!A1:Z20000,Rawdata!Z1:Z20000="copy")Dynamic array formulas.

Book3ABCDEFYZ11B11B11copy22B22B22nocopy33B33B33copy44B44B44nocopy5copyRawdata


----------



## AlexRub (Dec 20, 2022)

etaf said:


> Well, I need it in vba for a button, this didnt seem to work either, i dont want to filter data, I need to copy since i re edit it later.  i copy/paste differerent data each day (to the RawData sheet)...


----------



## etaf (Dec 20, 2022)

> Well, I need it in vba for a button,


Ok, i dont supply VBA solutions on forums , so another member will need to answer - dont know if you can still update title - but would be worth mentioning that in title or first post


----------

